# Dedicated Track Section



## NickG (Aug 15, 2013)

Now i hope this comes across well, as i am the last one to instigate forum controversy and when possible i'll always attempt to deflate the ridiculous incidents that happen on here from time to time, so...

*Moderators - Please can we have a Track section on here?!*

It would slip in nicely as a sub-section just below the show and shine section and would give a place where by those that are working on a track project and those who may be considering one, can discuss specific subjects and keep them relevant to track cars.

I appreciate that there are a lot on here who's TT is their pride and joy and will spend hours polishing and detailing etc. for their weekend car etc. and there is currently a fantastic section for them to showcase and discuss.

But with the cost of Mk1 TT's slowly reducing, there are going to be more and more cars bought for track use, as they are a great base to work from if you fancy something a little different (Not a clio or M3) but don't want to spend stupid money. I just think it would add a lot to the forum if this was to happen.

I know i'm not alone in my thoughts and already we have a number of track builds that could take advantage of this section. I'm sure they won't mind me listing examples;

Me
Von Twinzig
Brushwood69
UR_TT
Nem/Bigbison
Freerideskier
pierremellows

I know i've missed out some and the list will only increase (I've also missed out on Mk2's if there are any, as i'm not a frequenter of the Mk2 section!), so what do you say mods? *Please!*


----------



## brushwood69 (Dec 17, 2012)

As NickG said and I asked for this before as well, So I second the request please for trackdays and competition use.

Warning Motorsport can be dangerous


----------



## NickG (Aug 15, 2013)

I believe we now have a tag line too :lol:


----------



## Von Twinzig (Feb 10, 2014)

Everyone knows my view.

On the impactbumpers forum, where I am a moderator, we have a section for both track cars and track dates. They're in a section of their own. It means those guys wanting specific motorsport information don't have to trawl through pages of unrealted postings searching for what they need. This has lead to more cars being modified correctly to make them track friendly. Guys can feedback what does and doesn't work and the information pool becomes more focussed. There is now a pretty well proved prescription to make those cars work on track as anyone at the Bedfird day this week can testify to if they saw Longman's White Carrera in action. It also means that organised track days are not lost in a raft of meets and other events resulting in them having a higher profile and thus being better attended.

During my TT build I asked a simple question..."What's the widest 18" wheel and tyre combination I can fit to the car?" I got bombarded with daft responses like "I'm running 215's on 10's" et al. This is to be a track not show car. :roll: In the end I gave up and did my own thing.

If our cars are to gain the respect they deserve simple changes like this will go a long way to help. Before I bought mine I told my Clio/M3 owning track mates what I was planning. After they stopped laughing they all said...."VT, when was the last time you saw a TT on a track day?" The answer was "never." We have the opportunity to change that and with it the jaundiced view of the marque.

Just my 2 cents.

VT


----------



## NickG (Aug 15, 2013)

A couple of thoughts for when this does become a reality;

1) Dedicated Build Threads Subsection (As with Mk1 Mk2 & Mk3 sections)
2) Trackdays for beginners "Stickie" post - filled with helpful advice from those in the know, for those not in the know! (As said, the success of this new section will be on helping and encouraging new Track TT drivers!)


----------



## pierremellows (May 9, 2015)

I very much agree that a track section would be a great addition to the forum.

The main reason I came back to a VAG platform car from my Volvo track car was for the support available online.
I am a member of several other forums and I can see a trend appearing with the, MK4 Golf, Audi S3, Leon cupra R, TT etc.
The cars have become cheap enough for people to consider them as a viable track car with lots of support and parts.

Unfortunately you do end up having to trawl through a lot of "standardised" replies that suit 90% of all applications this includes fast road and the occasional (dangerous) 15 minute track session where everyone thinks they are Lewis Hamilton.

It would be great to see some first hand recommendations and experiments on these cars. The goal is to build my TT to be able to drive the long distance to a trackday and then lap all day. Trouble free without costing the earth!

Anyway, I'm rambling on...

Track section. Pretty please!!!


----------



## NickG (Aug 15, 2013)

Great to see another positive vote!!

Hows the project going Pierre, any updates in the pipeline?


----------



## KarlD (Jul 23, 2015)

What's a track? :?


----------



## NickG (Aug 15, 2013)

KarlD said:


> What's a track? :?


Another reason we need a dedicated section, to show new members what it's all about!!


----------



## pierremellows (May 9, 2015)

NickG said:


> Great to see another positive vote!!
> 
> Hows the project going Pierre, any updates in the pipeline?


There has been progress on the car. Nothing too exciting just yet as I am also running project "kitchen" alongside. 
It's swallowing most of my time and all of our money!!  
I'll update my thread asap.

Hope the trackway went well


----------



## NickG (Aug 15, 2013)

pierremellows said:


> NickG said:
> 
> 
> > Great to see another positive vote!!
> ...


You have to believe that's a delicate situation to balance! :lol:

Trackday went extremely well thanks, on to the next one!


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Guys, I did raise it last time for discussion and to be honest I think we all got distracted and it fell off the agenda or something but I'll raise it again. At the time it was a bit confusing what was being asked for but I think Von Twinzig clarified it to a stand alone track prep section on the main front page at an equivalent level to the show and shine.

We've got some other considerations to keep in mind like splitting up the forum too much as one reason why it buzzes with activity is that the main Mk1 and Mk2 etc sections cover such a lot and people see things they didn't know they were interested in etc. Case in point - the build threads - that's why we created an index of redirects in the Mk1 and Mk2 sections so they could be found but also so we could actually still keep the build threads themselves bobbing up and down in the main sections attracting interest.

We'll have a think


----------



## NickG (Aug 15, 2013)

Thanks John, appreciate the feedback and that you'll discuss it.

I can also appreciate your comments regarding breaking up the forum too much, you certainly wouldn't want to lose the forum as it is currently! I for one would certainly post on the MK1 section still, probably more often than the track section. It would be a good place to discuss specific items, such as but certainly not limited to;

Tyre pressures and temperatures (not just Audi spec) and comparisons
favourable alignment settings
Funtional aero (splitters, diffusers, flat floors etc.)
uprated transmissions (sequential, dogbox, LSD's, desirable ratios)
Chassis strengthening/Lightening

Which 99% of members wouldn't care about, but it means if for example I post something on a specific topic currently, BW may have the knowledge, but if he's not on the forum for a week, it will get lost in the 100's of new posts between then and then the advice/knowledge doesn't get shared.

It'll also be useful, whereby if I were to see a post in the general section, which could be answered my a previous post in the track section, I'd be the first to point someone in the direction with a nice link!

Anyway, food for thought and hope to hear some news soon 

Thanks Again.


----------



## Von Twinzig (Feb 10, 2014)

Thanks John.

I know from experience it's never an easy task trying to please all the disparate groups on such forums. I think if was handled as you suggest it could be of real benefit to those looking to put their cars on track safely, either socially, via trackdays or more seriously by engaging in some kind of regulated motorsport.

The Bedford day was an eye opener. Not only did the guys _and_ girl personally have a great day, there was a real esprit de corps within the group, which attracted some of the other non TT owners over to see what we were about. I think we went a long way to debunking some of the misconceptions that have built up around the cars. The fact that my car was shooting flames out the pipes on the overrun also helped a little too as I kept getting asked... "What have you done to your engine mate?" 

VT


----------



## FoSsMaN (Jan 5, 2015)

I Would really welcome a Track related Section on the forum, covering Track car projects, tips and advice, and my favourite "Trackdays" also being generally Track Related would bring MK1 & MK2 not to forget MK3 owners all closer together, which is never a bad thing.

Mark 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spaceman10 (Nov 15, 2011)

+1 defo we need a track day section.
The tt is a great car to do this.

Bring it on guys we need this on the forum.

Phil


----------



## UR_TT (Nov 8, 2008)

Hi all,

On track section a big yes please!

The exchange of what works and dosent for track use would be in my mind the biggest gain, and of course the do and
dont´s.

I know from my swedish racing friends that the british lotus forum is a big source of information for them on everything race realated. They read, they buy, and on the small tracks of sweden they win. Yes you bet I want the same info channel. :arrow:

For the forum as a whole I see new possible incomes, track sections viewers will want info from track oriented suppliers. 8)

On the forum "split" issue a small tip, we have up here in SE our main racing forum a lot of build threads. They are all under the same sorting as on TT forum, but if you want your thread to be visible in a specific part of the forum you simply add a key word to the title of your thread.

Example "Destroying my TT" shows up in main build threads, "Destroying my *mk1* TT" it only shows in the Mk1 section and so on.

Anyway looking forward to a long overdue [smiley=thumbsup.gif] tracksection! 

Regards,

//U


----------



## Grahamstt (Jul 22, 2008)

Yes please include me!!
The track days I've done all the other cars won't get out of your way cos they can't believe a tt is quicker than their track car.
So having more tt'ers will spread the message that a well sorted one can be pretty useful


----------



## NickG (Aug 15, 2013)

Great support guys much appreciated!! I'm sure with such positive feedback already it will be seriously considered


----------



## NickG (Aug 15, 2013)

Arghhhh already have so many topics planned for the track section that I don't really want to post in the general section!! :lol:


----------



## Von Twinzig (Feb 10, 2014)

NickG said:


> Arghhhh already have so many topics planned for the track section that I don't really want to post in the general section!! :lol:


Better not start me on Antigravity batteries then. :?

VT


----------



## Grahamstt (Jul 22, 2008)

8)


Von Twinzig said:


> NickG said:
> 
> 
> > Arghhhh already have so many topics planned for the track section that I don't really want to post in the general section!! :lol:
> ...


 [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Nobody posted yet? :wink:

viewforum.php?f=250


----------



## NickG (Aug 15, 2013)

Legendary!!!


----------



## Von Twinzig (Feb 10, 2014)

NickG said:


> Legendary!!!


I've sent in an application for the New Years Honours List [smiley=toff.gif]

VT


----------

